# poison dart frogs



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm seriously thinking of getting some poison dart frogs to keep in a 2ft setup. Has anyone got any tips on keeping them, how manny would be ok for a 2ft setup etc.
any pics would be apreciated to :nod:


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Sorry Im no help to you here man, but I cant wait to see the pics 
if you get started in keeping them.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6550

tell me if it doesnt work because im a member and ill just have to copy and paste it









this should cover your questions









get mist king misters they are the best and please do not buy foggers because they could electrocute your frogs and also the enclosure must be sealed and I MEAN SEALED SHUT

if you want to keep mantellas they require more montane enviroment that means colder than dendros (dart frogs)


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks indeed feeder phish, looks like a top notch site where i should be able to get all the info i need


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

yorkshire said:


> Thanks indeed feeder phish, looks like a top notch site where i should be able to get all the info i need


anytime man


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Does anyone know of anywhere in the U.K. where i can buy some. all the places on the net that i've found are out of stock.








maybe I'll have to settle for some red eyed tree frogs


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

yorkshire said:


> Does anyone know of anywhere in the U.K. where i can buy some. all the places on the net that i've found are out of stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just be patient man theyll pop out soon enough


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I'll get the setup sorted, let the plants grow out a little and see whats available when its ready i think. looking at the price lists they range from £25 to £160 for a single 3cm dart frog








I'll be patient cos i know it will be worth it. moving my 5ft setup into the house today so i'll concentrate on getting that set up 1st


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

i have kepted 7 breading pair's in a 50 breader for a very long time. They did great. Just rember that you will need to feed them frutfly's all the time. If there is anything you would like to know feel free to ask me. I kepted mine for about 4 year's untill i got tired of geting frutfly's all the time


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

try www.faunology.co.uk


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Fish Finder said:


> try www.faunology.co.uk


I was looking on that site last night. got some good stuff but no dart frogs


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

oh... they used to have some there. fuckers!
have a look in the ol' yellow pages for reptile/amphibian shops usuall they cabn order them in


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

what kind of background did are you going 2 use???

treefern, coco panel, cork bark, or the more complex foam???









FOAM









FOAM finished

IMO this is the best(in looks) but its really complicated because 2 many things could go wrong like crack the tank when it dries

remember use black silicone not clear because the clear stuff turns white in time


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks spiderman








I'm not in any hurry to get the dart frogs, so I'll get the setup sorted first and then have a look round









Feeder, I'm busy with work at the moment banging the overtime in for christmas so i wont have time to make a background. I've found a sh*t hot setup which has a background built in already, have a look at :-

http://www.exo-terra.com/EN/products/glass_terrariums_i.html

Let me know what you think. should be perfect for them and i should be able to make room for it in the living room









must admit that the background you posted looks the dogs, it would make a good aquarium background, as well as for the frogs :nod:

feeder, can you tell me a little more about keeping/breeding fruit flies, thats the only thing that puts me off frogs, havin to keep a constant supply of bloody flies!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

exoterra ive heard mixed reviews about this enclosure....some people like some dont







i think it has something to do about humidity because darts like really and I MEAN REALLY HUMID like 100% i dunno.....i heard something about humidity escaping something like that....ill dig info on this if i find it

about fruit flies
well either your going to buy them constantly or your going to start making your own cultures which is cheaper

http://www.joshsfrogs.com/fflies.html

get wingless variety its easier


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

are these the same as poison arrow frogs?

I remember seeing poison arrow frogs around my uncles house when I was a kid.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

steve1337 said:


> are these the same as poison arrow frogs?
> 
> I remember seeing poison arrow frogs around my uncles house when I was a kid.


 where do you live??????

South America??


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> are these the same as poison arrow frogs?
> 
> I remember seeing poison arrow frogs around my uncles house when I was a kid.


 where do you live??????

South America??








[/quote]

Hawaii actually.

We have lots of cool things here that arent supposed to be here, but they somehow got into the wild anyway...

You wouldnt believe the things I can catch at the lake by my house









We even have wild jackson chameleons in some areas.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks again feeder, you are a star. got to be easy doin my own rather than buying every time. Thanks for taking the time to find the info.



steve1337 said:


> are these the same as poison arrow frogs?
> 
> I remember seeing poison arrow frogs around my uncles house when I was a kid.


 where do you live??????

South America??








[/quote]

Hawaii actually.

We have lots of cool things here that arent supposed to be here, but they somehow got into the wild anyway...

You wouldnt believe the things I can catch at the lake by my house :rasp:

We even have wild jackson chameleons in some areas.
[/quote]

You lucky, lucky bastard.... we get f*ck all thats colourful round here


----------

